# The following plug-in has crashed: Shockwave Flash Google Chrome



## smockman36

I can't view videos and some pictures on Google Chrome. At the top of my screen, it says "The following plug-in has crashed: Shockwave Flash". 

Here's what it looks like:










What should i do? I tried uninstalling and re-installing Shockwave and Flash and neither worked.


----------

